# Introducing Bangle & Beau - my new Siamese!!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well we had a road trip today and met with Kallan in Jedburgh, and we now have our two gorgeous new mice, Bangle (doe) and Beau (buck), both Siamese.

Naturally I couldn't resist a few photo's when we got home, so here they are.

Beau:

























and Bangle:

























I am 100% in love with these two already. Many thanks to Kallan who made it possible for us to have Siamese mice, as i've had so much trouble over the last few months to track some down and get some.

The 11 mice i took up to Jedburgh are now in Kallans safe hands and going to their new owner, Onyx on Tuesday.

Enjoy! xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thank you so much to you both and your boys are absolutely gorgeous! Much better pictures than I have managed to get lol!

xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

All thanks to Kallan  xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful piccies of them!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks hun xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The wine glasses are a really good idea. That way they tend to just stay on the top. At least for a little while. You know what else would be cute? A bunch of babies inside the glass!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe i have a bunch of babies......but if you saw them you would think they were attached to pogo sticks!! lol :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're gorgeous! I also like using the wineglass as a pedestal; I plan on trying it. I find tubes and small jars on their sides are fun 'frames' for mousie photos.

Edit: of course you need to chock them up so they don't roll....


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

haha was the only thing i could think of to keep them still long enough. Bangle did seem to fancy a nose dive off the top....but i managed to get her to sit still. xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I tried holding my mice to take pictures, but one of mine like to ride on my shoulder, so I go a lot of tail pictures as she took off form my hand to higher ground! I was in despair of ever finding a way to hold her still for a picture!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

really nice piccies


----------

